# Conduit Bug



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

See if this helps. 
http://m.wikihow.com/Remove-Conduit-Search-Protect


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I appreciate you giving me that link but I tried it and couldn't get it to work. It was mostly showing Windows 7 and some XP and that made it confusing. We are on XP SP3. It is not there on Firefox but it is on Chrome and there is a Outfox TV that we can't get rid of now. Thanks for your response, I do appreciate it.


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Try Malwarebytes : Free Anti-Malware. I use it when I get bugs on my machine and it works good and its free. Takes some time to do a complete scan but you can try a fast one first. Link is below.

https://www.malwarebytes.org/ JUst click on free down free download and run it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Jim, this link has a section for Chrome.
http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-conduit-search/

There's a utility at the top of the page which is supposed to remove it from everything.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

cyberknight said:


> Try Malwarebytes : Free Anti-Malware. I use it when I get bugs on my machine and it works good and its free. Takes some time to do a complete scan but you can try a fast one first. Link is below.
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.org/ JUst click on free down free download and run it.


 I'll second malwarebytes, just be sure to run in safe mode once installed and updated.

Also I run it multiple times until it runs clean after a reboot.

to get to safe mode:

*To start the computer in safe mode*

1.​ You should print these instructions before continuing. They will not be available after you shut your computer down in step 2. 
2.​ Click *Start* and then click *Shut Down*.
3.​ In the drop-down list of the *Shut Down Windows* dialog box, click *Restart*, and then click *OK*.
4.​ As your computer restarts but before Windows launches, press F8. 
On a computer that is configured for booting to multiple operating systems, you can press F8 when the boot menu appears.
5.​ Use the arrow keys to highlight the appropriate safe mode option, and then press ENTER. 
6.​ If you have a dual-boot or multiple-boot system, choose the installation that you need to access using the arrow keys, and then press ENTER.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks fellows for your help, I installed the malwearbytes program and am running a scan in safe mode right now. I will let you know how that goes. I really do appreciate all your help.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is one bad bug to get rid of, I have done everything I know. It is on Google chrome not on Firefox, that is showing up. It even spread to my computer because my wife and I have the same account. We both deleted Chrome and I reinstalled it but it was still there. I hate FF because it is so very slow on my PC. I will keep trying, thanks again for your help.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Did you try the utility? It's supposed to wipe all traces of it. Technically it's not a virus or malware so the virus/malware programs won't get rid of it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Which utility are you talking about? I tried all of these except one I tried to download and my computer wouldn't let me. I have tried all the other though. I will try something else and let you know how it goes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I got on my little ChromeBook and it isn't on Google on this little thing, I may use this until I can get my PC straightened out I hate it being so very slow and out internet is running at over a 100 Mbps which is very fast but not on that thing. I will let you know what I find that works, thanks again.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

BigJim said:


> Which utility are you talking about? I tried all of these except one I tried to download and my computer wouldn't let me. I have tried all the other though. I will try something else and let you know how it goes.


Post #5. http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-conduit-search/

About 1/4 the way down the page. 
This is supposed to wipe out the program.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You have to do two things.....remove the program and also adjust your browser settings.

In Chrome....go to settings and make sure there is no reference to Conduit in "On Start Up" and Search Engines


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

djlandkpl said:


> Post #5. http://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-conduit-search/
> 
> About 1/4 the way down the page.
> This is supposed to wipe out the program.


Dan, I will give this a try again, the little ChromeBook has it now. 

Dawg, I wish it were that simple, this is a tough one, I will try that though, can't tell, it might work. I will let y'all know how it goes.

I just tried it Dawg, there was nothing there with that name at all. Thanks anyway.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It is 2 AM but that bad boy is gone (holding my breath). Dawg, what you said was the first step I was told to do in the link that Dan posted. I followed it to the tee and it is gone. Dan I can't thank you enough, I won't be trying to download a stupid free card game again or anything else free. That took a lot of doing but man it is worth it. I would say to read up on that thing but I would be afraid one of you would get it.

I had to delete a lot of services in msconfig, and change several file names in the registry and a lot of other things, I don't want to go through that again.

Thanks again for all your help, I really do appreciate it especially Dan.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim...I had the same bug last week....I'm used to dealing with it....my MIL seems to get it about once every 2 months.

It's basically a channeling bug....it tries to send you through it's search engine so that you see only web sites that are paying for the service.

The removal is twofold....delete the program as you would any other program...and then remove any browser settings that reference it. If your browser has one of it's links...then when you follow it....you get the crap back.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> Jim...I had the same bug last week....I'm used to dealing with it....my MIL seems to get it about once every 2 months.
> 
> It's basically a channeling bug....it tries to send you through it's search engine so that you see only web sites that are paying for the service.
> 
> The removal is twofold....delete the program as you would any other program...and then remove any browser settings that reference it. If your browser has one of it's links...then when you follow it....you get the crap back.


Yep, that's the one, I had to rename two files in my registry. If you follow the link Dan posted it will be gone. The bad part is Judy's and my computers are on the same account and so is the little ChromeBook our grandson gave us, so it just kept going in circles. I deleted Chrome and Firefox twice. Next time I will be a little more confident in getting it gone.

That hijacker not only sends you to the places it wants you to go, it can steal your ID and all your info. Makes me wonder why Google allows that to happen.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

On some free downloads. they have a small box clicked on the accept screen. And if you don't look real close, your agreeing to download and install some crap you don't want.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> On some free downloads. they have a small box clicked on the accept screen. And if you don't look real close, your agreeing to download and install some crap you don't want.


BT, I can look back and know exactly what I did wrong. I don't know why they make it so hard to find which is the right download button to hit. They try everything they can to deceive a person into downloading something they don't want. I hit the wrong download and it loaded that garbage instead of what I wanted. They can keep their free card games, I won't be downloading anything free.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If they made it easy to see. Then that crap would hardly ever get down loaded, and they would lose money.


----------

